# Pathfinder polaroid land camera



## 1950Kodak (Jul 12, 2011)

Getting a pathfinder Polaroid land camera with a 110 wollensak 127 lens. Excited!! Now what film to use? And where to get it??!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2011)

Google is your friend. I did find this article... Film Alternatives for Polaroid Rollfilm Cameras

Search man, search!


----------



## compur (Jul 12, 2011)

The film for the Polaroid 110 was discontinued some years ago.  Some film is available on eBay
but its image quality is questionable due to its age.

The 110A and 110B models are known mostly for use as 4x5 cameras once they are converted for such.
I'm not sure about the model 110 (non A/B) in this regard.


----------

